# Achtung vor Spam Email-Anwaltskanzlei Michael Stein



## kero81 (24. August 2013)

Moin,
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dieser Thread hier in den User News richtig aufgehoben ist. Jedoch möchte ich euch vor folgendem Warnen!
Ich habe gestern (23.08.2013) eine Email von mir unbekanntem Absender erhalten. Von einem Gewissen "Michael Stein Anwaltskan​zlei". Da ich an dem Datum, welches in der Email erwähnt wurde nichts bestellt habe, habe ich ein wenig gegooglet. Eine Anwaltskanzlei Michael Stein konnte ich nicht finden.

*Inhalt der Email:*

_Guten Tag Online Kunde,

Sie haben die Bestellung vom 13.07.2013 bis heute nicht beglichen. Die Summe konnte nicht von Ihrem Konto automatisch abgezogen werden. Es wurden alle Buchungen bis zum 22.08.2013 berücksichtigt. 

Die Gesamtsumme der Bestellung inklusive der Versandkosten entspricht 201,09 Euro. Unsere Kanzlei wurde gebeten des ausstehenden Betrag für Ihre Bestellung einzufordern. Dabei wird Ihnen eine Mahngebühr von 10,00 Euro verrechnet und die Kosten unserer Tätigkeit von 55,32 Euro. 

Falls Sie die Überweisung weigern müssen Sie mit sehr hohen Strafen rechnen. Wir geben Ihnen bis zum 30.08.2013 die letzte Möglichkeit die Summe zu zahlen. Die Lieferdaten Ihrer Bestellung und die Kontodaten sehen Sie im Anhang. 

Mit besten Grüßen 

Michael Stein Anwaltschaft_

Als Anhang gabs noch eine kleine "Zip-Datei". Ich hatte zwar bis jetzt noch nie eine "E-Mail" einer Anwaltskanzlei, jedoch würden wohl in einer echten Mail ein paar mehr Informationen über meine Bestellung stehen und man würde mich wohl auch mit meinem Namen anschreiben und nicht mit "Online Kunde". Auch der Betrag der Forderung würde doch wohl im Schreiben enthalten sein. Man wird ja geradezu genötige die Zip-Datei runter zu laden, was ich natürlich nicht gemacht habe.

Solltet ihr auch solch eine dubiose Email erhalten, AUF KEINEN FALL DAS ZIP FILE RUNTERLADEN. Die Chance sich einen Trojaner einzufangen schätze ich mal mit 100% ein.

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich hier die Email Adresse des Absenders veröffentlichen darf, also bei Interesse bitte eine PN an mich. Dann geben ich die Email Adresse zum Schutz andere weiter. Sollte dies ein Mod lesen und ich darf die Adresse hier veröffentlichen, dann bitte Posten.

Hoffe das ich mit meinem Post ein paar Leuten helfen konnte, ach wenn solche Spam Email´s wohl schon zu hauf da waren und auch weiter kommen werden.

Gruß
Kero81 | Markus


----------



## Jeanboy (24. August 2013)

Ich hab in den letzten 2 Tagen 3 solcher Mails bekommen, keine Ahnung was da los ist

Schon allein, dass da kein Shopname steht..


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. August 2013)

Eine ähnliche E-Mail ist bei mir gestern auch "mal wieder" angekommen, mit einer GMX E-Mail Adresse, da kann man zu 99,9%iger wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen das dass eine gefakte oder gehackte E-Mail Adresse ist.
Seriöse Geldeintreiber oder Anwaltskanzleien erledigen solche Sachen immer Postalisch und für E-Mails haben die meisten einen eigenen E-Mail Server und kein Free E-Mail Account.

So sah übrigens meine E-Mail aus:

_
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Der Betrag für Ihre Bestellung konnte nicht von Ihrem Bankkonto abgebucht werden. Es wurden alle Zahlungen bis einschließlich 22.08.2013 berücksichtigt.

Die Gesamtsumme der Bestellung inklusive der Versandkosten ist 133,46 Euro. Unser Anwaltsbüro wurde berechtigt den fälligen Betrag für Ihre Bestellung einzufordern. Zuzüglich wird Ihnen eine Mahngebühr von 19,00 Euro in Rechnung gestellt und die Kosten unserer Tätigkeit von 24,82 Euro.

Falls Sie die Überweisung verweigern müssen Sie mit erheblichen Kosten rechnen. Sie haben bis zum 31.08.2013 Zeit die gesamte Summe zu zahlen. Die Lieferdaten der Bestellung und die Kontonummer sehen Sie im Anhang.

Mit besten Grüßen

Justin Neumann Anwalt_



Nicht reagieren, ggf. Anzeige erstatten wobei diese wahrscheinlich im Sand verläuft oder einen Armen User trifft, dem der Account abgenommen wurde.

Btw. sind "echte" solcher Briefe und auch E-Mails zumeist Fehlerfrei, nicht wie in deiner E-Mail, wo man auf Anhieb den ein oder anderen offensichtlichen Fehler sieht.


*Das wichtigste bei solchen Mails ist, nicht den Anhang zu öffnen und die Mails auch direkt zu löschen wenn einem der Absender nichts sagt und "Mahnung" draufsteht, in den Anhängen sind mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Trojaner!*


----------



## Low (24. August 2013)

Online Kunde 
Noobs!


----------



## Soulsnap (24. August 2013)

Jop bei mir gabs die selbe Mail 2 mal, jeweils anderer Betrag, anderer Anwalt xD

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Der Betrag für Ihre Bestellung konnte nicht von Ihrem Bankkonto  abgebucht werden. Es wurden alle Zahlungen bis einschließlich 22.08.2013  berücksichtigt. 

Die Gesamtsumme der Bestellung inklusive der Versandkosten ist 133,85  Euro. Unsere Kanzlei wurde beauftragt den fälligen Betrag für Ihre  Bestellung einzufordern. Zusätzlich wird Ihnen eine Mahngebühr von 29,00  Euro berechnet und die Kosten unserer Tätigkeit von 26,08 Euro. 

Falls Sie die Überweisung verweigern müssen Sie mit erheblichen  Bußgeldern rechnen. Sie haben bis zum 28.08.2013 die letzte Chance die  gesamte Summe zu zahlen. Die Lieferdaten Ihrer Bestellung und die  Bankdaten finden Sie im Anhang. 

Mit besten Grüßen 

Phil Grebel Inkasso Büro

sowie:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Sie haben Ihre Bestellung vom 26.07.2013 bis heute nicht beglichen. Der  fällige Betrag konnte nicht von Ihrem Bankkonto automatisch abgezogen  werden. Es wurden alle Zahlungen bis zum 21.08.2013 berücksichtigt. 

Die Gesamtsumme der Bestellung entspricht 206,44 Euro. Unser Anwaltsbüro  wurde berechtigt des ausstehenden Betrag für Ihre Bestellung  einzufordern. Zusätzlich wird Ihnen eine Mahngebühr von 13,00 Euro  verrechnet und die Gebühren unserer Tätigkeit von 33,73 Euro. 

Falls Sie die Zahlung nicht tätigen sehen wir und gezwungen ein  Gerichtsverfahren gegen Sie zu eröffnen. Wir geben Ihnen bis zum  31.08.2013 die letzte Möglichkeit die gesamte Summe zu überweisen.  Weitere Einzelheiten der Bestellung und die Kontodaten sind im  angehängten Ordner. 

Mit besten Grüßen 

Johann Schulz Anwalt


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

Das sind alles nur verzweifelte Bemühungen und irgendwelchen Schlafmonzetten, Geld aus unwissenden Leuten herauszuquetschen.
Wenn schon 1% davon zahlen, machen die Typen fette Gewinne, daher ignorieren und die Mail an die Verbraucherschutzzentralen in eurer Umgebung weiter leiten.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. August 2013)

Das kenne ich doch irgendwo her


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (24. August 2013)

ich kann auch noch einen beisteuern:

"Sehr geehrter Kunde,  Sie haben eine nicht beglichene Rechnung bei der Firma Kfzteile24-Shop Ltd. vorliegen. Der fällige Betrag konnte nicht von Ihrem Bankkonto abgezogen werden. Es wurden alle Buchungen bis einschließlich 21.08.2013 berücksichtigt.   Die Gesamtsumme der Bestellung inklusive der Versandkosten ist 205,25 Euro. Unsere Anwaltskanzlei wurde beauftragt des ausstehenden Betrag für Ihre Bestellung einzufordern. Dabei wird Ihnen eine Mahngebühr von 29,00 Euro verrechnet und die Kosten unserer Tätigkeit von 10,65 Euro.   Falls Sie die Zahlung weigern sehen wir und gezwungen ein Gerichtsverfahren gegen Sie anzustreben. Wir geben Ihnen bis zum 30.08.2013 Zeit die Summe zu zahlen. Die Lieferdaten der Bestellung und die Kontonummer sehen Sie im Anhang.   Mit verbindlichen Grüßen   Silas Eisner Inkasso Anwaltschaft"

Totaler Müll, hab nichmal nen Führerschein, geschweige denn ein Auto  Aber ja, einfach nur sinnfreier spam der irgendwelche Malware auf den Rechner bringt. Seriöse Anwälte erledigen sowas per Post und nicht von einer pochta.ru email Adresse aus. Ignorieren, löschen und den Anhang nicht öffnen. Aber im ersten Moment klingt es schon gefährlich und ich denke es gibt genug unbedarfte Menschen die sich davon einschüchtern lassen und dann mal eben die ZIP datei öffnen.

Bin schon gespannt welche "Shops" mir in den nächsten Tagen noch mehr Inkasso Anwälte auf den Hals hetzen  

In diesem Sinne
Liebe Grüße
Elvis


----------



## Atothedrian (24. August 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Online Kunde
> Noobs!


 
Hast recht,

ohne richtige Anrede ist echt lächerlich....

100% Trojaner? Ich würx sagen 90% Trojaner, 5%Virus, 5 % Wurm


----------



## PcGamer512 (24. August 2013)

Man merkt es auch daran dass der Pfosten Nichteinmal Kommas benutzt.
aber wer darauf reinfällt muss schon ziemlich bescheuert sein.


----------



## Bennz (24. August 2013)

gleich als Phishing gemeldet und gut.


----------



## Angelo-K (24. August 2013)

Warum krieg ich solche mails nie  


Gruß


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. August 2013)

Ich halte mich an eine Grundregel:
Alles was nicht per Einschreiben / Zustellung in Papierform kommt, kann man ignorieren / wegwerfen.
Selbst eine Mail von einem "richtigen" Anwalt hält vor keinem Gericht Stand.


----------



## Alex555 (24. August 2013)

also bei mir kam die mail von der Kanzlei Jannis Schwarz. 
Ebenfalls Phishing. Bei mir gings aber um eine stornierte Zahlung .


----------



## Niza (24. August 2013)

Mein Vater hatte auch so eine Mail.
Worauf ich Ihm gesagt habe das er sie ohne Probleme löschen könne.
Da sowas nie über E-Mail kommt.

Ich selber bin verschont geblieben.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2013)

Och Manno!

Schon wieder krieg ich nix ab.
Ich fühle mich echt ausgegrenzt.
Das kostet mich wieder mindestens zwei Extrasitzungen bei meinem Therapeuten.


----------



## Aladin (24. August 2013)

"Oliver Rörl Inkasso Büro"

kam bei mir vor zwei Tagen
und dass auf ner relativ neuen Email Adresse 


Anhang war 2x gepackt und war ne *.com datei drinnen, Virenscanner hat nicht angeschlagen

will garnicht wissen, wieviele Leute da wirklich Geld überweisen


----------



## Defenz0r (24. August 2013)

Was hast du den Anhang überhaupt runtergeladen?
Es gibt auch (crypted) Trojaner die der Scanner nicht erkennt.
Kann sein das du jetzt verseucht bist.


----------



## addicTix (24. August 2013)

Von: Auf Anfrage gibt's die Email per PN ( einfach hier melden )



Verehrter Kunde,

die automatische Konto-Lastschrift für die Bestellung vom 12.07.2013 ist leider storniert worden. Es wurden alle Buchungen bis zum 21.08.2013 berücksichtigt. 

Der Betrag der Bestellung inklusive der Versandkosten entspricht 235,06 Euro. Unser Anwaltsbüro wurde berechtigt das Geld für Ihre Bestellung einzufordern. Zusätzlich wird Ihnen eine Mahngebühr von 27,00 Euro in Rechnung gestellt und die Kosten unserer Beauftragung von 36,47 Euro 

Falls Sie die Zahlung weigern müssen Sie mit sehr hohen Bußgeldern rechnen. Sie haben bis zum 28.08.2013 die letzte Chance die Gesamtsumme zu zahlen. Die Lieferdaten Ihrer Bestellung und die Kontodaten finden Sie im Anhang. 

Mit besten Grüßen 

John Friedrich Anwalt




Sowas ist dann bei mir im Spam-Ordner, auch mit einer .Zip Datei


----------



## Aladin (24. August 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Was hast du den Anhang überhaupt runtergeladen?
> Es gibt auch (crypted) Trojaner die der Scanner nicht erkennt.
> Kann sein das du jetzt verseucht bist.


 ach keine Angst
dass lief dann schon in einer sicheren Umgebung ab


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2013)

Ist nicht wirklich Neu, hatte vor Monaten auch mal so ein Pamphlet im Postfach. Nicht drauf reagiert und auch kein erneutes Schreiben gekommen


----------



## TerrorMango (24. August 2013)

Jetzt wo du es sagst, ich hab auch eine davon im Spam Ordner. Anwaltskanzlei Sebastian Slakany.
Gut, dass ich in letzter Zeit keine Überweisungen vorgenommen hab. haha


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. August 2013)

Ihr habt ja alle günstig eingekauft

Ich sollte immer über 500€ überweisen (+ "Mahngebühren").
Bei mir hat es Okt. 2012 angefangen, jede Woche eine Mail von einer anderen "Anwaltskanzlei".
Nachdem ich vor 2 Monaten eine Kontermail verfasst hatte, schicken die mir keine Mahnmails mit doppeltgepackten Zip-files.  Ich habe mich immer köstlich über diese dreistdämlichen Versuche, mir nen Virus unterzuschieben, amüsiert. 

Übrigens stand bei mir in den Mails das im Anhang ein PDF zu finden sei, welches nähere Informationen zu der Mahnung enthält. "Mahnung.exe", ja ne is kla


----------



## facehugger (24. August 2013)

Auch ich habe mir die Woche 2 mails dieser Art "eingefangen". Wanderten gleich in den Müll, ähem Papierkorb

Gruß


----------



## Defenz0r (24. August 2013)

Aladin schrieb:


> ach keine Angst
> dass lief dann schon in einer sicheren Umgebung ab


 
Also NICHT in einer virtuellen Maschine?
Eine Spyware z.B erfasst Tastatureingaben selbst wenn es in einer Virtuellen Maschine läuft!
Und ein Trojaner, Wurm oder whatever kann sich in der Zeit über die VM hinweg auf deinem PC breit machen.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. August 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Also NICHT in einer virtuellen Maschine?
> Eine Spyware z.B erfasst Tastatureingaben selbst wenn es in einer Virtuellen Maschine läuft!
> Und ein Trojaner, Wurm oder whatever kann sich in der Zeit über die VM hinweg auf deinem PC breit machen.


 
Wenn er sich die Mühe gemacht hat und es in einer Virtual box ausgeführt hat ist es faktisch auszuschließen, dass das Host System eine Infektion abbekommen hat. Einzige Möglichgekeit, wenn die VirtualBox eine Netzwerkverbindung zu Verfügung hatte, besteht eine kleine Möglichkeit ,dass der "Trojaner" sich durchs Netzwerk verteilt und dort Rechner infiziert hat. 
Bestes mittel wenn die Virtualbox einen möglichen Virenbfall erlitten hat, zurücksetzen auf den letzen Speicherpunkt, oder Ursprungszustand!
Rein von der Speicherverwaltung her wird der Code insofern die Cpu das V-Bit unterstützt vom Hostsystem getrennt, somit gibts auch hier keine möglichkeit das Hossytem zu infizieren. 
Datein die euch pardox vor kommen einfach auf https://www.virustotal.com/de/ checken


----------



## hbf878 (24. August 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Also NICHT in einer virtuellen Maschine?
> Eine Spyware z.B erfasst Tastatureingaben selbst wenn es in einer Virtuellen Maschine läuft!


aber nur, wenn die vm auch läuft. außerdem braucht es kaum 5 mausklicks, um die vm wieder zurückzusetzen und "sicher" zu machen, wenn man sie vor dem Experiment gesichert hat. einfacher und sicherer geht's doch kaum.  
was wäre denn für dich eine sichere Umgebung?


----------



## Defenz0r (24. August 2013)

Hmm, wenn ein USB Stick vom Host System getrennt wird nimmt es die virtuelle Maschine an, solange es nicht physikalisch sondern nur logisch getrennt wurde.
Die Datei, in der das virtuelle Betriebssystem geschrieben ist, befindet sich ja innerhalb des Host Systems.
Es wäre doch denkbar das diese Datei andere infiziert oder nicht?
Ich meine die Datei befindet sich in einer ungesicherten Umgebung.



hbf878 schrieb:


> aber nur, wenn die vm auch läuft. außerdem braucht es kaum 5 mausklicks, um die vm wieder zurückzusetzen und "sicher" zu machen, wenn man sie vor dem Experiment gesichert hat. einfacher und sicherer geht's doch kaum.
> was wäre denn für dich eine sichere Umgebung?


 
Einen alten Rechner den man nicht mehr braucht, ohne aktive Clients im Netzwerk über einen Zweitrouter.


----------



## Alex555 (24. August 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso Leute so etwas öffnen! 
So etwas kommt NIEMALS per MAIL! So einen Mist öffne ich nicht mal sondern landet sofort im gelöscht Ordner! 
Man kann noch so einen guten Virenscanner haben, den besten Virenscanner den man haben kann ist das eigene Gehirn! 
So einen Schmarrn niemals aufzumachen oder keine Downloads von unbekannten, komischen seiten und dann bekommt man auch nahezu keine Viren!


----------



## Freakless08 (24. August 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Solltet ihr auch solch eine dubiose Email erhalten, AUF KEINEN FALL DAS ZIP FILE RUNTERLADEN. Die Chance sich einen Trojaner einzufangen schätze ich mal mit 100% ein.


 
Und was war nun in der E-Mail ZIP? Warum hast du nicht mal eine Linux Live CD gestartet und geguckt was drin ist?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. August 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und was war nun in der E-Mail ZIP? Warum hast du nicht mal eine Linux Live CD gestartet und geguckt was drin ist?


 
es ist zu 99,99% eine exe-Datei mit dem Titel Mahnung o.ä.


----------



## kero81 (24. August 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und was war nun in der E-Mail ZIP? Warum hast  du nicht mal eine Linux Live CD gestartet und geguckt was drin  ist?



Weils mich kein Stück interessiert und ich meine Zeit nicht mit so nem Blödsinn vergeuden will?!


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2013)

Meine Freundin und ich haben auch jeweils 2 dieser mails bekommen...
Die erste mail ging los mit: Ihre stornierte... und 2. mit: Kontoabbuchung gescheitert... bla bla bla.
Direkt gelöscht...
Vllt wurden bei den Ddos Attacken letztens hier user Infos entwendet, irgendwer scheint es auf die PCGH abgesehen zu haben. (reine Vermutung)


----------



## kero81 (24. August 2013)

Wäre gut möglich.


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Weils mich kein Stück interessiert und ich meine Zeit nicht mit so nem Blödsinn vergeuden will?!


 
Ich würde schon aus Selbstschutz reinschauen - kenne deinen Feind! 
Es könnte ja ein schnuckeliger Trojaner drin stecken - die finde ich immer niedlich.


----------



## noname545 (24. August 2013)

hab auch diese Mail bekommen, blöderweise hat mein Vater die MS-DOS Datei angeklickt. Naja müsste sowieso den PC neu aufsetzten  Avast findet die Datei nicht schädlich


----------



## kero81 (24. August 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich würde schon aus Selbstschutz reinschauen - kenne deinen Feind!
> Es könnte ja ein schnuckeliger Trojaner drin stecken - die finde ich immer niedlich.


 
Kann dir die Mail gerne weiterleiten.


----------



## PC GAMER (24. August 2013)

Ich habe keiner dieser Email's bekommen und meine Freundin die auch hier registriert ist auch nicht.


----------



## vanWEED (24. August 2013)

so tolle mails sind mal wieder im umlauf^^

ungelesen löschen und gut ist ,jeder anwalt macht schriftverkehr zwecks nachvollziehbarkeit....


----------



## DarkScorpion (24. August 2013)

Ach menno ich will auch mal so eine pöhse Mahnung bekommen.


----------



## Angelo-K (24. August 2013)

Kann jemand so ne mail an mich weiterleiten? Wer emailadresse will, bitte pn


----------



## kero81 (24. August 2013)

Warum das denn?!


----------



## Angelo-K (24. August 2013)

Ich will die zip analysieren  mal schaun was rauskommt


----------



## hanfi104 (24. August 2013)

Ich auch, ich auch
Verehrter Kunde,  Die Rechnung für Ihre Bestellung konnte nicht von Ihrem Konto abgezogen werden. Es wurden alle Überweisungen bis einschließlich 22.08.2013 berücksichtigt.   Die Gesamtsumme der Bestellung beläuft sich auf 205,68 Euro. Unsere Kanzlei wurde berechtigt des ausstehenden Betrag für Ihre Bestellung einzufordern. Dabei wird Ihnen eine Mahngebühr von 15,00 Euro berechnet und die Gebühren unserer Beauftragung von 54,34 Euro.   Falls Sie die Zahlung weigern müssen Sie mit weiteren Bußgeldern rechnen. Wir geben Ihnen bis zum 27.08.2013 die letzte Möglichkeit die gesamte Summe zu überweisen. Die Lieferdaten Ihrer Bestellung und die Kontodaten finden Sie im angehängten Ordner.   Mit verbindlichen Grüßen   Maurice Falkensteiner Anwalt



als erstes dachte ich das Hardwareversand mit jetzt eine Mahnung schickt, weil sie die Lieferung schon 2 mal verkakt haben xD
aber nö ist nur 'ne standard Spammail


----------



## Unbr3akable (25. August 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vllt wurden bei den Ddos Attacken letztens hier user Infos entwendet, irgendwer scheint es auf die PCGH abgesehen zu haben. (reine Vermutung)



Was soll den ein DDOS mit einer möglichen Komprimierung der Datenbanken zu tun haben? Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Fälle


----------



## Angelo-K (25. August 2013)

NAch recherchen und ein paar telefonaten ergab sich, dass der Verschicker dieser mails im Kreis Stuttgart lebt. Genau gings net, da diese mails über einen russischen server laufen und die ip adresse nurnoch mit dem Kreis überstimmt nicht mehr dei Adresse. Wenn er etwas leichtsinniger gewesen wäre, könnt ich euch jetzt sagen, wo er wohnt 

Gruß


----------



## keinnick (25. August 2013)

Angelo-K schrieb:


> NAch recherchen und ein paar telefonaten ergab sich, dass der Verschicker dieser mails im Kreis Stuttgart lebt. Genau gings net, da diese mails über einen russischen server laufen und die ip adresse nurnoch mit dem Kreis überstimmt nicht mehr dei Adresse. Wenn er etwas leichtsinniger gewesen wäre, könnt ich euch jetzt sagen, wo er wohnt
> 
> Gruß



Das musst Du mir zeigen wie Du die Anschrift eines Spammers über die IP rauskriegen willst


----------



## Angelo-K (25. August 2013)

Ip adressen sind immer einem bestimmten bezirk zugeordnet. Wenn man die ip hat, weiß man welcher provider und welcher Ortsteil. Der Provider schaut dann bei sich nach, wer die ip an dem Tag hatte. Wenn er sie nicht rausgibt macht er sich strafbar wegen Deckung von kriminellen.

Gruß

PS: bitte wieder btT


----------



## kero81 (25. August 2013)

LOL, selbst die Polizei wird Dir keine IP bzw. Adresse raus geben. Du machst Dich eher strafbar...


----------



## keinnick (25. August 2013)

Angelo-K schrieb:


> Ip adressen sind immer einem bestimmten bezirk zugeordnet. Wenn man die ip hat, weiß man welcher provider und welcher Ortsteil. Der Provider schaut dann bei sich nach, wer die ip an dem Tag hatte. Wenn er sie nicht rausgibt macht er sich strafbar wegen Deckung von kriminellen.



Nein, so funktioniert das nicht. Weder das eine noch das andere.


----------



## Sepulzera (25. August 2013)

Wer Geld von euch will, der schickt euch einen Brief.
Alles andere kann man imo getrost löschen...


----------



## Niza (25. August 2013)

Schaut mal beim Verbraucherschutz vorbei .
Jede Zweite ist momentan irgendein Anwalt, Inkasso etc.

Email / Spam Archiv - Verbraucherschutz.de

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Thosch (25. August 2013)

Wenn Leute hier warnen solche Anhänge von unbekannter Quelle/Adresse NICHT zu öffnen frag ich mich ob diejenigen einen aktiven und aktuellen Virenscanner am Laufen haben ...  ... Eigdl. versteht sich das von selbst. Oder wie blauäugig sind hier einige ...  ...  ...
Solcherlei Mahnungen kommen IMMER per Brief/Einschreiben oder dergleichen, auf rechtsicherem Weg, niemals per Mail mit Anhang.


----------



## Angelo-K (25. August 2013)

Achsi, es ist übrigens ne exe


----------



## kero81 (25. August 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wenn Leute hier warnen solche Anhänge von unbekannter Quelle/Adresse NICHT zu öffnen frag ich mich ob diejenigen einen aktiven und aktuellen Virenscanner am Laufen haben ...  ... Eigdl. versteht sich das von selbst. Oder wie blauäugig sind hier einige ...  ...  ...
> Solcherlei Mahnungen kommen IMMER per Brief/Einschreiben oder dergleichen, auf rechtsicherem Weg, niemals per Mail mit Anhang.



Hast Du vor deinem Post mal dein Köpfchen bemüht?  Vielleicht zum Schutz anderer habe ich das gepostet... Kann ja nicht jeder son Super Typ sein wie Du...   Nächstes mal vorm Posten Köpfchen einschalten und dann Posten...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. August 2013)

Meine Frau hatte vor 3 Tagen auch so eine Mail bekommen.
Auch ein Anhang war vorhanden, die Executable war in Visual Basic geschrieben und mit Smart Assembly gecryptet, ich konnte sie also problemlos decrypten und anschließend decompilen.
Der Code war ganz lustig, Anzeige habe ich auch gleich erstattet, samt IP, wo die IP direkt hinging weiß ich nicht.


----------



## kero81 (25. August 2013)

Kannst Du uns mitteilen was die exe mache sollte? Und BTw wurde ich gerne wissen wie man so ne Exe "Entpackt"?! Wäre bei gewissen Dingen ganz Interessant zu sehen was es eigentlich so macht. Denke da z.b. an gewisse Launcher für Server. Im speziellen GameServer. Da würde ich manchmal echt gerne nen Blick rein werfen. Hab da immer son Gedanken das die heimlich nach Hause telefonieren...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. August 2013)

Ich habe diese Datei leider nicht mehr, da ich sie gelöscht habe samt Mail.
Um die Executable ggf. zu entpacken musst du erstmal herausfinden, womit sie geschrieben wurde.
Meistens werden sogenannte Crypter genutzt um dies zu verschleiern und den Code zu verschlüsseln, lässt sich aber leicht herausfinden mit diversen Tools wie PeiD etc.
Dann einfach einen entsprechenden Decrypter besorgen und die Executable decrypten.
Anschließend kann man sie zumeist decompilen es sei denn, sie wurde in C++, Delphi etc. geschrieben (Maschinencode), dann sieht es schlecht aus, hierbei hilft beispielsweise eine VM mit Wireshark.
Es hilft auch sich etwas ASM anzueignen, ist erstens interessant und zweitens manchmal sehr hilfreich.

Kann die nächsten Tage ein Guide dazu verfassen, sofern sowas in dem Forum erlaubt ist.


----------



## mds51 (25. August 2013)

Solche Mails gingen schon vor ca. 1/2 Jahr rum, seitdem war ich davon verschont^^

Aber es gibt mehrere Indizien, dass solche Mails Fake sind.

1. Keine Anrede mit dem Namen
2. (in meinem Fall) nicht meine Shop-Email-Adresse
3. kein Shop angegeben
4. 2 Tage nach nichterhalt des Geldes kommen die schon mit Anwalt / Inkassobüro (bei mir lag das angebliche Kaufdatum 2 Tage zurück)
5. keine Fallnummer oder ähnliches
6. kein ordentlicher Briefkopf
7. die Anhänge in einer zip-Datei.. also echt...
8. Rechtschreibung 

und ich würde mich wundern, wenn so etwas via Mail kommen würde.


Kollege von mir hat den Anhang vor Schreck geöffnet  
Danach hat Avast des öfteren verdächtigen Verkehr blockiert.
Hat nun auf meinen Rat hin seinen PC neu gemacht


----------



## Teutonnen (25. August 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> Solche Mails gingen schon vor ca. 1/2 Jahr rum, seitdem war ich davon verschont^^
> 
> *Aber es gibt mehrere Indizien, dass solche Mails Fake sind*.


 
Zum Beispiel, dass alles (straf)rechtlich relevante de facto per Einschreiben versendet werden MUSS (damit der Empfang bestätigt werden kann)?

Anwälte schicken keine Emails, wenn darin etwas Wichtiges steht. Geschweige denn, wenn es um eine Schuldeintreibung (oder etwas anderes von strafrechtlicher Relevanz) geht.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2013)

Ich vestehe jetzt nicht, wieso deswegen ein News-Beitrag erstellt wurde.

Diese Art von Spam-Mails gibt's doch schon seit 'ner Ewigkeit und der einzige, der noch nichts davon bekommen hat, hat entweder einen sehr guten Spamfilter oder keinen Emai-Account.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (25. August 2013)

Jo, hab sie auch an meine adressen bekommen ?!

Beim lesen wirds schon lächerlich...


----------



## kero81 (25. August 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich vestehe jetzt nicht, wieso deswegen ein News-Beitrag erstellt wurde.
> 
> Diese Art von Spam-Mails gibt's doch schon seit 'ner Ewigkeit und der einzige, der noch nichts davon bekommen hat, hat entweder einen sehr guten Spamfilter oder keinen Emai-Account.


 
Hast Du meinen ersten Post überhaupt gelesen?!


kero81 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dieser Thread hier in den User News richtig aufgehoben ist.


----------



## heldarious (25. August 2013)

Wieso bekomme ich nie so eine Mail? :'(


----------



## mds51 (26. August 2013)

Was mir grad auffällt, alle wollen Geld bis zum 31.8(spätestens) ^^
Da braucht wohl wer bis dahin die Kohle


----------



## Thosch (26. August 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hast Du vor deinem Post mal dein Köpfchen bemüht? ...


Ein wenig wie Grundschule ... Weiß nicht ob ich beim Erhalt solcher Emails noch mein Köpfchen anstrengen muss ... 



kero81 schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht jeder son Super Typ sein wie Du...


Stimmt, Super Typ lass ich die Anderen sein. 



kero81 schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht zum Schutz anderer habe ich das gepostet...


 Wie heißt´s so schön: Was ich denk` und tu`trau ich auch den Anderen zu.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (26. August 2013)

bekomme seid ca. 2 Wochen auch diese Mails 

Und frage mich seid dem was in der ZIP sein soll  - jemand hier der die ZIP geöffnet hat?


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2013)

Solche Mails landen bei mir sofort hier:
Internet-Beschwerdestelle - Internet-Beschwerdestelle.de

Mehr kann man nicht machen, also solche Betrugsmaschen zu melden. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Angelo-K (26. August 2013)

In der zip ist net exe


----------



## addicTix (26. August 2013)

Angelo-K schrieb:


> In der zip ist net exe


 
Seems legit 

Wer würde denn nicht irgend 'ne angebliche Rechnung in eine .exe reinhauen


----------



## kero81 (26. August 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ein wenig wie Grundschule ... Weiß nicht ob ich beim Erhalt solcher Emails noch mein Köpfchen anstrengen muss ...
> 
> 
> Stimmt, Super Typ lass ich die Anderen sein.
> ...



Samma, wad diskutierst Du denn hier mit mir rum?! Ist doch wohl klar warum ich das hier veröffentlich habe. UM ANDERE DAVOR ZU SCHÜTZEN... Ist das für dich so schwer zu verstehen?! Lass es einfach so sein wie es ist und guck hier nie wieder rein. Verstehen musst Du das alles garnicht. Es gibt genug Leute die sowas direkt öffnen und vielleicht hab ich ja mit meinem Post einigen dieser Leuten geholfen. Also wo ist dein Problem???
Wenn jeder so denken würde wie Du, wäre es ziemlich tot im Netz! Keine Tutorials, keine Hilfe, ja auch dieses Forum wäre ziemlich überflüssig weil ja jeder so denken würde wie Du...  Aber soll ich dir mal was sagen?! Wir Menschen sind verschieden...


----------



## Thosch (26. August 2013)

Wir Menschen sind verschieden ...  ... DAS ist mir neu.   Aber hoffendlich gut so. 

Dann zieh`s aber richtig durch und poste bei JEDER ähnlich gelagerten Mail das entsprechend hier rein. Dann wäre das Netz wohl sicherlich viel lebendiger ...  ... und sicherer. Der Rest von den News würde zwar eine Randrubrik werden ... aber hee, was soll`s, ich fänd`s   . Endlich mal jemand der hier Leben in die Bude bringt. Nochmals  
Nur frage ich mich warum vorher niemand drauf gekommen ist ...  ... oder gabs solche Mails bis jetzt noch nicht ... (nochmals)  ... Ok, vllt. für die Leutz die eben erst an das Inet Anschluss gefunden haben ... soll ja noch sog. "weiße Inet-Flecken" geben.  (dafür)  

Ein wenig mehr den "Wasserturm" angestrengt und die Verfasser solcher Mails müssten sich ne andere Beschäftigung suchen. Tut mir leid aber für solche Arglosigkeit hab ich leider kein Verständnis.  


btw ... Eine Warnung an alle da draussen:  Wenn`s regnet und man aus dem Haus geht sollte man damit rechnen das man nass werden könnte !!


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hast Du meinen ersten Post überhaupt gelesen?!


 Und? Ich verstehe immernoch nicht, wieso wegen so etwas banalem ein News-Thread erstellt wurde - ich kriege diese Mails jeden Tag und halte es weitestgehend unter den Computer-Interessierten für Allgemeinwissen, dass die angehängte Zip-Datei einen Trojaner enthält, die Masche ist doch schon ein alter Hut.


----------



## Duvar (27. August 2013)

Danke kero für deinen Beitrag, ich persönlich wusste es schon, dass man dies direkt löschen soll.
Es weiß nun mal nicht jeder drüber Bescheid, sonst würden die Typen das gar nicht erst machen.
Man sollte auch mal an die jüngere Generation berücksichtigen, die da gerne mal drauf klicken usw
Die haben dann den Salat, lieb von dir, dass du hier den Thread erstellt hast.
Zu den Computer - Interessierten stoßen nun mal auch Neulinge hinzu.

Abgesehen davon, verstößt Thosch gegen die Forenregeln mit seinem Beitrag.
Dachte der weiß über alles Bescheid, schließlich ist er seit 2007 hier zu Gange.



Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. August 2013)

Herrlich , bei mir kam der gleiche shit -> Papierkorb ^^
Und irgendwas mit PayPal?! Ich hab kein PayPal Konto?? Naja , was soll man dazu sagen


----------



## Schinken (27. August 2013)

Ich denke zwar das Menschen die hier im Forum sind sicher nicht so unbedarft alles runterladen, aber mein Gott, die News tut auch nich weh...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. August 2013)

Aber mal ehrlich, solche Forderungen kommen doch eh mit der Post.
Jeder Anwalt, der mir sowas schicken würde, würde ich auslachen und die E-Mail ohne sie jemals gelesen zu haben löschen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (27. August 2013)

Finde die News dahingehend interessant, als dass ich die Spam-Mail nur auf dem E-Mail-Konto bekommen habe, mit dem ich hier angemeldet bin. Und die Userdaten dieses Forums wurden ja bekanntlich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gestohlen, da waren die E-Mail-Adressen sicherlich mit bei. Sieht aus, als ob die Datensätze dann doch noch einen Käufer gefunden haben.


----------



## Rizoma (27. August 2013)

Ich habe auf der email die ich für das Forum verwende kein Spam erhalten von daher würde ich das ausschließen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (27. August 2013)

Je nach Anbieter eventuell schon vor Erhalt geblockt bzw. im Spamordner verschwunden? Jedenfalls finde ich das ziemlich auffällig, dass so viele Nutzer dieses Forums davon betroffen sind.


----------



## grenn-CB (27. August 2013)

Also ich habe keine bekommen, habe gerade noch nachgeschaut.


----------



## Schinken (29. August 2013)

Jup, ich hab das Ding jetz auch bekommen.


----------



## kero81 (29. August 2013)

Wie hier einige wieder am Flamen sind, herrlich!
Vorallem ist diese News auch die ältere Generation gerichtet. habe testweise meiner Mutter davon erzählt und die hätte doch glatt das Zip-File runter geladen. Wer jetzt meine Mutter beleidigt bekommt nen Dampfhammer. Macht einfach mal selbst den Test bei euren Eltern, viele werden bestimmt wie meine Mutter reagieren.
Danke an die, die diese News als berechtigt ansehen.


----------



## keinnick (29. August 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wie hier einige wieder am Flamen sind, herrlich!
> Vorallem ist diese News auch die ältere Generation gerichtet. habe testweise meiner Mutter davon erzählt und die hätte doch glatt das Zip-File runter geladen. Wer jetzt meine Mutter beleidigt bekommt nen Dampfhammer. Macht einfach mal selbst den Test bei euren Eltern, viele werden bestimmt wie meine Mutter reagieren.
> Danke an die, die diese News als berechtigt ansehen.


 
 Meine Eltern sind auch so "Kandidaten" insofern durchaus gerechtfertigt auch wenn an diesem Forum eigentlich ja nur L33t-HaXX0r-Pr0s teilnehmen, weshalb hier alle safe sind


----------



## GxGamer (29. August 2013)

Ich hab auch so eine Mail bekommen, aber von "Inkasso Tobias Brunfelds".
Nur blöd das ich in meinem Leben nix bei Staples bestellt habe und die Absenderemail zwergnase2003@.... komisch klang.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wie hier einige wieder am Flamen sind, herrlich!
> Vorallem ist diese News auch die ältere Generation gerichtet. habe testweise meiner Mutter davon erzählt und die hätte doch glatt das Zip-File runter geladen. Wer jetzt meine Mutter beleidigt bekommt nen Dampfhammer. Macht einfach mal selbst den Test bei euren Eltern, viele werden bestimmt wie meine Mutter reagieren.
> Danke an die, die diese News als berechtigt ansehen.


 Jetzt mal ganz erhlich: wer zum Teufel von der "älteren" Generation, weniger Computer-interessierten oder sonstigen Personen, die aufgrund mangelndem Interesse von Virenangriffen via Täuschungsmails nichts wissen guckt denn auf dieses! Hardware!-Forum! in den User!-News?

Meine Eltern sind nicht wirklich so computer-interessiert dass sie sich auf solchen Foren umsehen - wenn die den Fehler machen, sich dieses File runterzuladen, dann war es in diesem Fall berechtigte Unwissenheit (woher sollten sie denn es auch wissen, wenn sie den Computer nur als Mittel zum Zweck sehen und sich mit dem Thema sonst nicht beschäftigen) aber die Leute, die dieses Forum besuchen sollten es eigentlich wissen, daher hielt ich diese News hier für sinnlos - in einem News-Artikel im ComputerBild- oder Chip-Heft wäre das eine Erwähnung wert gewesen, aber nicht in einem Forum eines Hardware-Fixierten Spieler-Magazins - denn da sehen Leute wie deine Mutter, die keine Ahnung davon haben können, doch nicht nach. Und geflamed habe ich übrigens nirgendwo, ich kann das ganze einfach nur nicht so recht nachvollziehen und habe das zum Ausdruck gebracht.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. August 2013)

Immer noch keine bekommen.



kero81 schrieb:


> Macht einfach mal selbst den Test bei euren Eltern, viele werden bestimmt wie meine Mutter reagieren.
> Danke an die, die diese News als berechtigt ansehen.


Ich denke schon aber ich habe sie schon oft gewarnt das nicht zu machen und bisher haben sie auch noch keine solche Spam Mail bekommen wo man eine Zip Datei herunterladen soll.
Aber eine Bekannte ist letztens darauf reingefallen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (30. August 2013)

ich habe die letzten tage auch sehr viele mail´s solcher art erhalten. Sie werden bei mir anstandslos gelöscht ich lese sie nicht einmal.


----------



## Niza (30. August 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Meine Eltern sind auch so "Kandidaten" insofern durchaus gerechtfertigt auch wenn an diesem Forum eigentlich ja nur L33t-HaXX0r-Pr0s teilnehmen, weshalb hier alle safe sind


 
Nicht nur Profis nehmen hier am Forum teil.
Es gibt ja auch welche die Probleme hier schildern und kein Plan von PC haben.
oder sich einen PC zusammen stellen lassen hier und keine Ahnung haben.

Es gibt auch sicher Leute, die keine Ahnung von solchen Rechtlichen Sachen haben und deswegen (obwohl sie Kenntnisse von PC haben) darauf eingehen.

Ich sehe diese News auf jedenfall als gerechtfertigt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Slezer (30. August 2013)

Am besten immer die echte email Adresse anzeigen lassen. Spätestens da sollte es klar sein


----------



## mumble_GLL (30. August 2013)

Hab heute auch eine bekommen:

Guten Tag Online Kunde,

 Sie haben eine nicht bezahlte Rechnung bei der Firma Staples GmbH vorliegen  Der fällige Betrag konnte nicht von Ihrem Bankkonto gebucht werden. Es wurden  alle Geldeingänge bis zum 28.08.2013 berücksichtigt.

 Die Gesamtsumme der Bestellung inklusive der Versandkosten entspricht  296,10 Euro. Unsere Kanzlei wurde beauftragt den fälligen Betrag für Ihre  Bestellung einzufordern. Zuzüglich wird Ihnen eine Mahngebühr von 29,00 Euro  verrechnet und die Kosten unserer Tätigkeit von 40,26 Euro.

 Falls Sie die Überweisung nicht tätigen sehen wir und gezwungen ein  Gerichtsverfahren gegen Sie zu eröffnen. Sie haben bis zum 30.08.2013 die letzte  Chance die Summe zu zahlen. Die Lieferdaten Ihrer Bestellung und die Kontonummer  sind im angehängten Ordner.

 Mit besten Grüßen

 Leo Eckhart Anwaltskanalei

Hab noch nie was bei Staples Online bestellt. Das komische ist natürlich, das der Anhang in der Mail "gepackt" wurde (Winrar).


----------



## Angelo-K (30. August 2013)

Hab auch eine bekommen, sah ich, als ich meinen serverbericht bekommen hab


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. August 2013)

Hat meine Mutter auch schon gekriegt, und natürlich geöffnet *facepalm*
Zum Glück hat sie nen Mac, da passiert nix.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

Ich habe keine gekriegt. 
Selbst Viren haben ihren Stolz.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (1. September 2013)

Um einigen hier zu zeigen, dass dieser Thread doch seine Berechtigung hat.

Ich habe gestern eine Mail von "info@amazon.com" gekriegt, in der mir geraten wurde mein Amazon-PW zu ändern
Hier der Inhalt


Spoiler



Reply-To:

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: text/html

Message-Id: <20130822224019.BFB1B20922@s17168358.onlinehome-server.info>
Date: Fri, 23 Aug 2013 00:40:19 +0200 (CEST)
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
Envelope-To: <********@gmx.de>
X-GMX-Antispam: 0 (Mail was not recognized as spam); Detail=V3;
X-GMX-Antivirus: 0 (no virus found)
X-UI-Filterresults: notjunk:1;V01:K0:bYHOBMQYs8A=:1AIePMtoK0zRzVyvv2kJhk/Nbw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=0D
<HEAD>=0D
<META content=3D"text/html; charset=3Dwindows-1252" http-equiv=3DContent-=
Type>=0D
<META name=3DGENERATOR content=3D"MSHTML 9.00.8112.16441"></HEAD>=0D
<BODY>=0D
<P><FONT size=3D2 face=3D"Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Guten Tag geehrte=
r Amazon Kunde,</FONT></P>=0D
<P><FONT size=3D2 face=3D"Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">aus wichtigen Gr=FC=
nden m=FCssen wir Sie kontaktieren, dass fremde auf Ihr <BR>Kundenkonto =
Einsicht beschaffen konnten.<BR>Die Bestellungen die von Ihrem Kunden-Ac=
count an eine neue Adresse:</FONT></P>=0D
<BR>=0D
<P><FONT size=3D2 face=3D"Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Luisa Neubach<BR>=
Ludwig-Beckstra=DFe 78<BR>37343 G=F6ttingen</FONT></P>=0D
<P> </P><BR>=0D
<P><FONT size=3D2 face=3D"Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">get=E4tigt wurde,=
haben wir mit erfolg annulliert.<BR>Wir bitten Sie daher, Ihr Kunden-Acc=
ount schnell zu kontrollieren<BR>und weitere Anliegen dem Service Team zu=
melden.<BR>=D6ffnen Sie dazu bitte folgenden Link in Ihrem Browser auf u=
nd folgen Sie den<BR>Anweisungen:</FONT>=0D
<P> </P><BR>=0D
<a href=3Dhttp://www.co-solation.com/?www.amazon.de/ap/signin?_encoding=3D=
UTF8&openid.assoc_handle=3Ddeflex&openid.return_to=3Dhttps%3A%2F%2Fww>Hie=
r Klicken</a>=0D
</P>=0D
<P> </P><BR>=0D
<P><FONT size=3D2 face=3D"Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Wir entschuldigen=
uns f=FCr dadurch entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten und Bitten Sie<BR>um Ve=
rst=E4ndni=DF!</FONT></P>=0D
<P><FONT size=3D2 face=3D"Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Ihr Amazon Kunde=
nsupport </FONT></P></BODY>



Erstens ziemlich stümperhaft geschrieben
Zweitens habe ich zwar ein Amazonacc (in dem ich mich seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr eingeloggt habe), aber die Mailadd läuft nicht über GMX. (Zumal es auchnoch an meine Fakeemailadd versendet wurde)


mfg PC-Bastler_2011


----------



## Zeus18 (1. September 2013)

Ich hab voll den Schock bekommen als ich diese Mail erhielt rief ich sofort bei Amazon an, aber die meinten; alles sei beglichen. Sowas ekelhaftes aber auch.


----------

